# My Goat area just got bigger!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited.. I just put up new fencing.. and took down the last of the 'pallet fencing' ... plus a bunch of the sections that needlessly divided up the goat yard. My goat's yard has been increased 3 or 4 fold!!!!! Plus I cleaned up all the branches, and found a spot to spread used hay...
I moved the milking stand out of the barn and into a covered area just outside the barn....
I have 2 new does coming next month, so now it's nearly perfect!
I cant wait till they get here! It was a VERY good day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's wonderful! You should get some pics of the new area! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool.....I agree...we love to see pics.... :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! I love new space for my goatie goats! Pictures indeed!


----------

